# Morrus's Anouncement



## Crothian (Aug 28, 2003)

I'm just curious if his front page announcement is going to have any effect on E.N. Publishing?


----------



## Mirth (Aug 28, 2003)

Crothian said:
			
		

> I'm just curious if his front page announcement is going to have any effect on E.N. Publishing?




Heh. The first thing I did this morning after I read what Morrus had to say, was come here and see if any comments had been made.

So... anyone? Bueller? Bueller?

Jay


----------



## tensen (Aug 28, 2003)

What it means is that now both Hellhound and Morrus will be devoting less time, as they will be tied up in less RPG aspects of their life.

However, there are still a good number of writers, artists, editors, and other staff there to provide the materials.  

You should note that products take months to complete and test properly.. so any impact from this won't be seen until further down the road.


----------



## KingOfChaos (Aug 28, 2003)

Well, I know Hellhound is going back to college, so that's probably the reason he won't be around as much to do EN World stuff.


----------



## RangerWickett (Aug 28, 2003)

Heh, it's always good to come to the boards and see a thread like this, whose title makes me immediately think, "Oh crap."

Glad to see it's not as bad as I feared.  Heck, if Russ is going to stop working as much with E.N. Publishing, I should be able to get some more authority and autonomy.  Of course, I wish I'd been given a little bit of warning, so I wouldn't have been worried.  I hope Russ has fun, because you should never turn a hobby into a chore.


----------



## HellHound (Aug 30, 2003)

Actually, my college schedule should have little impact on my ENPublishing time.

I am in marketing currently, which means I'll be using E.N.Publishing actively as an example in class as well as applying my learning to what I do @ E.N.Pub.

As general manager of our e-publishing, this should have little to no NEGATIVE effect on our releases or future releases. Art calls have gone out on no less than four products in the past month, all for this fall's schedule.

I am actually in the process of laying out two products as well as working on another. Expect to see some press releases from E.N.Publishing shortly about this fall's releases including FCTF Modern, the Quick Shots sequel and at least one surprise product.


----------



## Crothian (Aug 31, 2003)

Thanks Hound!!!

And your Mind Flayer book is cool.  My players are going to really learn to feat these guys, even more then before


----------



## LrdApoc (Aug 31, 2003)

Crothian said:
			
		

> Thanks Hound!!!
> 
> And your Mind Flayer book is cool.  My players are going to really learn to feat these guys, even more then before




Thanks for the advanced warning


----------

